# 💫 🌟 ⭐️ Meteor Shower tonight! Come and hang out.



## Bcat (May 11, 2020)

Our Island is having a meteor shower tonight! Comment below if you’d like to come and hangout for some stargazing and shopping. I’ll open the gates at around 7 or so. See you soon!

EDIT: Gates are open! I'm sending out codes now.


----------



## nammie (May 11, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## drahcir` (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to come! I'm also trying to downsize the amount of flowers I have, do you happen to be looking for any hybrids?


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to come~


----------



## stellery (May 11, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## coderp (May 11, 2020)

I would love to come!!!


----------



## xlisapisa (May 11, 2020)

Can I come pls?


----------



## SoSu (May 11, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Thanks for posting.


----------



## dino (May 11, 2020)

i'd love to come as well, please! also echoing the above user haha. any tips in flowers/items you are looking for?


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 11, 2020)

can i come? really need star frags


----------



## tinycarrots (May 11, 2020)

nvm


----------



## kyasarin (May 11, 2020)

me please!


----------



## drchoo (May 11, 2020)

Interested in the meteor shower!


----------



## wonderwitch (May 11, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2020)

haha wow lot of interest! Not sure how long I'll be on, and I'm wanting this to be more of a hangout than a hosting sesh, but I'll try and invite everyone I can in chronological order.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to come if there will be space available <3


----------



## Manah (May 11, 2020)

If you still have a free spot I'd like to come^^


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 11, 2020)

I can't stop by atm, but if it's still going on later i'd like to drop by! c:


----------



## Pr0t0 (May 11, 2020)

Would love to join <(^-^<)


----------



## cami_tayler (May 11, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come!


----------



## Beelzebub (May 11, 2020)

Love to come. Have terrible luck with shooting stars appearing


----------



## LilD (May 11, 2020)

Hopefully you are open later! I'd love to stop by. Have yet to see a meteor shower!


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2020)

Unfortunately we all just disconnected :/ anybody who got kicked out before they wanted to go can message me for new code. Meanwhile, I’lol send it to some new ones too.


----------



## nola2424 (May 11, 2020)

Hey! I would love to come!!  Still open?


----------



## hailee (May 11, 2020)

I would love to stop by, please!


----------



## nola2424 (May 11, 2020)

Still open?! Would love to come!!!


----------



## Miele (May 11, 2020)

I/ll love to come over if you're still open


----------



## jokk (May 11, 2020)

i'd like to come if you're still open!


----------



## effluo (May 11, 2020)

I would love to come by as well please.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 11, 2020)

I'd like to come too, I'll just stay for the twenty wishes and leave.


----------



## animal_hunter (May 11, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2020)

We crashed again! Anybody who wants to come back can. Just message me for a new code. I think that This’ll be the last round though. Sorry everyone else


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 11, 2020)

Aww I never got to come


----------



## Restin (May 11, 2020)

Hi, can I visit pls?


----------

